# Next Police Exam



## shaund44 (Sep 14, 2005)

Are they testing for town and city police in 2007, usually around april or may.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Yep. Like clock work. Fill out the app. and have it submitted by Feb. 1, which usually gets extended to Feb. 20 or 21. Test fee 2yrs. ago was 60. I'll say they raised it to 70. Any bets?


----------

